# Re: Time off during 2ww or back to work??



## browneyes (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi ladies  

I am due to start my first round of IVF in April and wondered whether to plan in time off during the 2ww.  I'd be grateful to know how many people take time off  from work (and whether you class it as sick or leave) .  I'm not sure what to do  as I know I won't be able to concentrate at work and probably won't be very productive  .

I look forward to hearing from you,also whether you went on to have a BFP or BFN.

Thanks
Browneyes    xxx


----------



## 555pebbles (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## 555pebbles (Feb 24, 2006)

oops typed big long answer and ended it with a big smile it all dissappeared

I have had two failed ivfs  but (its about one in 5 sucesses that work so still got a few to go for a positive) 
First time took a few days off for egg collection then a few days to recover as was very bloated and tender then went back to work after eggs back in as sometimes you need to keep the mind busy in the 2week wait by working was very emotional and tearful in the 2ww as work in the child care field with lots of pregnant women so didn't help

2nd time went for egg collection and boss let me work from home this was wonderful because no one saw me upset except dh and family so have done both but in the 2ww it's all you think about cause your not working
this was my experience.

You have to do what feels right to you I recommend you give yourself a few days after eggcollection and a few after they go back in as you probably will be on tender hooks hope this answer helped you need anymore help don't hesitate hun.
best of luck


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Browneyes,
I took time off - I am self employed so easy to not work but no work no money.  I was so emotionally exhausted and spent quite a lot of the time asleep on the sofa - think its definitely worth taking at least some time off if you can - and there is stuff around on this website (don't know where sorry) about pineapple juice and brazil nuts helping implantation! - at least its not overcooked cabbage and tripe!
Good luck
Fingers crossed for you,
love Vicky x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We start our first cycle of (private) ivf in 2 & half weeks (starting DR on cd21 which is 29 March).

I've booked from EC onwards off work. My boss (who's a board director) and HR dept are aware that I'm having time off for treatment - all consultant/hospital/GP appts have been put down as exactly that - not sick leave or holiday. I'm hoping that our  consultant or GP will sign me off for the 2 weeks (I'm a high risk of mc & ectopic so need to be stress free)...however, my work have agreed that if don't get "official" sign off then they will deal with it "compassionately" as I'd prefer not to commute, stress of work etc (and I can always log on from home if needs be).
Perhaps I'm just very lucky - I work for a very large international company in the city (very much a "people company") & have been here over 7yrs.

I plan to relax and ensure I get as much rest as possible during the 2ww...I just want to give myself a chance as I know that if I came into work & it fails then I'll always blame myself...thats just my own personal opinion and everyones choice is obviously an individual one...some find its easier if they work as it takes their mind off things...I plan to do other, relaxing things, to take my mind off it during the 2ww.

Anyway, wishing you loads of luck   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Brown eyes 
As others have said i think its a very personal decision and depends how stressful your work is.  the one thing i would say is make sure if you have time off that you have a plan of things to do and dont just sit around the house wondering if you are pregnant or not as this will drive you crazy!! 
Ive had 3 IVFs, sadly all BFNs but i took 3 weeks off each time.  1 week sick and 2 weeks leave.  My work is busy and stressful and like the others I didnt want to have the guilt that stress had caused BFN.  Luckily DH managed to get time off too and so we went away for a bit (in UK)  and spent time doing things together.  
My 3 weeks covered EC,ET,2WW and time to get over the result. Dont underestimate the emotional impact of treatment and the time you need after the result whether BFP or BFN

Good luck  with your treatment  
sarah
X


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I too was intersested in what other ladies do regarding time off.  Im going to take a few days off before EC and then have the 2ww at home as i want to lay in bed relax and give myself no reason to question if i did to much etc but as the others have said its a personal decision

Best wishes to you all

Bendbird


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I took the 2 weeks off from just before egg collection to just before I was due to test.  I had arranged to take it as holiday from work as I had just started a new job (boss aware of what was going on), as I don't get paid sick pay for the first year, but due to some problems before egg collection my GP signed me off with Gynaecology Problems for the 2 weeks.

I am glad that she did as it meant that I could not go back into work, and lo and behold it worked for us.  We have our first scan on Friday


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

i sit on my bum all day - so i went back the day after - some witch took my chair but other than that it was fine   we often joke that the bumpy bus trips shook the embies into the right place!   i also worked at a nursing home - alot of heavy work there, i took 4 days off.
so really it depends what you do, i was glad to be busy - had too much other stuff to think about to get stressed about my 2ww - i was shattered though, once you get all the treatment out of the way its like an emotional relief - youve done your job and the rest is down to luck, all of a sudden i relaxed - i said that next time i would book a week near the sea - but i'll be honest - i dont think sitting pondering about my embies would have done me any good - may be better to book a week after the 2ww?

am still waiting for my blooming holiday


----------



## NickyH (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Browneyes

I think it is very much  a personal decision for each of us.  I had ET on Friday and went back to work on  the Monday immediately afterwards. I work  in the city  and it is a stressful job at times, but at least I'm sitting down all day. For me, I would have  flipped if I had been at home all day thinking about stuff, and the time flew by for me at work. I have a longish commute as well - around 80 minutes each way, but again, I am sitting down for this time.

The other thing was that I didn't tell work what was going on, so didn't expect special treatment from them. One of the things that concerned me is that (a) it really isn't any of their business what treatment I need and (b) no matter how sympathetic they  are for the first round of treatment, the sympathy levels are bound to drop off  if repeat treatment cycles are unfortunately needed.

The other thing was that  the day after ET I felt better  - less bloated and swollen - than I had done for  over a week before, so was  happy enough to get back to being  more active, dog walking etc. Everyone reacts in different ways though, so you may find something completely different!

Hope all goes well for you whatever you decide!


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I had the week of EC/ET off as sick leave and then went back the following week.  (Told my boss I had to have some unspecified "hospital treatment", and luckily he clearly assumed it was something embarrassingly gynaecological and didn't enquire further.   )


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi there, I had my EC on a Thursday so had that day and the Friday off work, I was a bit tender but nothing too bad.  Our ET was on the Saturday and afterwards I felt like we should mark the occasion, so we went out for lunch and went to the pictures, I felt fine, apart from walking knock kneed as I was worrying the 2 embies would fall out!!!  

I went back to work on the Monday and tried to carry on with my normal routine, only my direct manager knew so it was easy to carry on normally without people asking me questions.

During my 2WW I felt like I was going   the waiting was terrible, so I was glad I was busy at work, I spent some part of the day rubbing my tummy....don't know why, just wanted them to feel happy in there and stay put.  I stopped drinking Alcohol & Caffine on New Years day and that continued throughout the treatment and the 2WW...come to think of it I've still not drunk either!!

As you will see from my ticker, I'm now expecting twins on our 1st attempt.  I know how lucky I am, as there are ladies out there that try for many years with still no success, but if I'm honest I don't think anything I did made any difference, I do think it's down to a lot of luck.

I think what I'm trying to say is, it really is personal choice, you do what makes you feel right and if that's taking time off, then go for it, if it's keeping busy, then that's good too.

Good luck with your treatment and I'm sending you lots of      

Love Rebecca xx


----------



## browneyes (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you to everyone that responded to my query, I really appreciate it!  

I think I will take the first week as sick and take leave for the 2nd week. It seems that everybody does what is right for them and I think I will have peace of mind if  I know I have rested, as I have a fairly stressful job.  

Congratulations to all of you who got a BFP - I hope to join you soon! To those who are still trying, I wish each and everyone of you your wish come true 

Thanks again
Love browneyes


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I have had 3 goes at IVF (two fresh and one frozen). In order:

IVF #1 Fresh - 1week off work, then took it easy - BFN
IVF #2 Frozen - 1 week off work, then carried on as normal - BFN
IVF#3  Fresh - 2 weeks off work, got BFN so carried on as normal (including using hot tub and doing some heavy DIY) - then turned out to be a BFP but it was Ectopic. The Dr I saw when they did my LAP to remove it said if it is a good PG (which they said this might have been, it was just in the wrong place) nothing will shake it.

I have decided for my next IVF which is FET again that I will take off only a couple of days after the transfer and then just carry on as normal - but no lifting etc... I have decided I might try other options like Pinapple juice this time. Also the last IVF I took baby aspirin the whole way through. I have no idea if this helped or not though. We also moved house during this tx and I was the most stressed I have ever been!

I guess what Im saying from that bunch of mixed messages is to just do whatever feels right for you. With a full IVF a week isnt a bad idea as its time to recover from all those meds and EC.


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Im a little worried about this... 

my last go i was off the whole of my tx cycle on sick leave, because work is soooo stressful... BFN..

This time i am at work...have booked EC&ET week as annual leave.. but im worried.. last time it was about a week after EC, before i could walk!!  my tummy was really bloated..... 

I dont want to take sick leave this time..but may have too.....  im going to try and not stress to much.  Hope my GP will be understanding...

Fingers X'd everyone!!


----------



## Ray-Ray (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Browneyes
First i want to wish you lots and lots of luck with your 1st IVF Cycle.  I have just been through my first ivf cycle which unfortunately failed! I also didnt know what to do but in the end i took time off from egg collection as i was in a lot of pain and was very bloated.  I then took the 1st week off out of the 2ww.  i made myself go back for the 2nd week as knew i would be busy at work and wouldnt think about it so much.  i do think it all depends on how you feel and how stressfull your job is.  Please see how you go and go by how you feel.  i wish you all the luck in the word.  Ray- Ray xxxx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya 

I have just had my first ever BFP on my first round of IVF. My job can be stressful so I took a weeks holiday from EC onwards then took a few days sick after that then went back to work on day 10 I think and carried on as normal.

Throughout my cycle I did the following:

Acupuncture twice a week from D/R to EC and then 7 days past transfer
baby asprin once a day
Folic acid
post transfer - rested for 3 days on sofa eating and sleeping  
Kept abdomen warm with hands, blanket (not water bottle)
Drunk at least 2 litres of water a day from the start of my cycle and still drinking!

Good luck x

Have you got Zita West's book - Fertility and Conception? If not buy it!

Tidds x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi There  

I did exactly as Tidds, but not baby asprin.

Would also recommend Zita West book. She says 3 days bed rest after ET - not because the embies might fall out if you move around   but because you want the blood to concentrate in the pelvic area and if you move around the blood goes to your extremities.

Good luck


----------

